# Swedish. Vokaler



## Pingüinono

Hej!

Enligt vad som jag har lärt mig, finns det nitton vokal-ljud i det svenska språket.
 Är det korrekt eller finns det flera?

Tack!


----------



## Tjahzi

Svaret är sjutton: [i:], [ɪ], [y:], [ʏ], [u:], [ʊ], [ʉː], [ɵ], [e:], [ɛ], [ø:], [œ], [o:], [ɔ], [ɛ:], [ɑː] och [a].

Dvs, två för varje vokalgrafem (i, y, o, u, e, ö, å, ä och a), minus en eftersom kort /e/ och kort /ä/ båda uttalas som [ɛ].


----------



## Pingüinono

Tack så mycket!

Elena


----------



## Göte

I tredje bandet av 1800-talsutgåvan av Nordisk familjebok nämns ett antal diftonger i nysvenskan. Har de försvunnit i språket sedan dess, räknas de inte som diftonger eller anses de oviktiga? På den svenska wikipedia-sidan nämns inga diftonger alls. Medan på den engelska sidan står lite om diftonger i tre dialektgrupper. Men wikipdia tar inte upp det som står i Nordisk familjebok vad jag hittat.


> Nysvenska och nydanska riksspråken äro emellertid icke, såsom
> ofta uppgifvits, alldeles utan diftonger; nya sådana
> hafva nämligen utvecklats eller inkommit med utländska
> ord. Nysvenska diftonger äro äi (t. ex. i ej, väja,
> frejd), öi (t. ex. i böja, höjd), ai (t. ex. i Maj,
> svaja), oi (t. ex. i stoj, pojke), hvilka dock
> äfven kunna uttalas med j i st. f. i (således icke
> diftongiskt, som likväl är det normala uttalet, äfven
> efter utländska ljudfysiologers, t. ex. engelsmannen
> H. Sweets, iakttagelser), samt au (t. ex. i August),
> eu (t. ex. i Europa).



Från runeberg.org tredje bandet av 1800-talsutgåvan av Nordisk familjebok. Det här bandet utgavs 1880.


----------



## Pingüinono

Tack så mycket!

Elena


----------



## JohanIII

Jag kan inte riktigt få det till att mina korta e- & ä-ljud alltid är desamma.
Vätte / vette - ej / väja; jag lutar alltid mer åt e där det är e.
Eller är det bara jag?


----------



## Åvävvla

JohanIII said:


> Jag kan inte riktigt få det till att mina korta e- & ä-ljud alltid är desamma.
> Vätte / vette - ej / väja; jag lutar alltid mer åt e där det är e.
> Eller är det bara jag?



Jag håller med dig. Hemma / hämma låter inte exakt likadant, men det är kanske dialektalt?


----------



## Tjahzi

Angående diftonger:

I det man brukar benämna "(den moderna) standardsvenskan" finns inga  diftonger. Därmed dock inte sagt att det inte finns dialekter, eller mer  eller mindre avlägsna avvikelser från denna "norm", inom vilka  diftonger förekommer, skånskan, som är full av diftonger, är det  tydligaste exemplet. 

Det faktum att standardsvenskan saknar diftonger illustreras tydligt när  en talare uttalar ett låneord innehållande en diftong. Talaren uttalar  då den ena vokalen som en halvvokal. Bakre vokaler blir till [w] och  främre blir till [j]. Det är i vissa fall dock inte helt strikt vilken  vokal som blir kvar och vilken som blir till en halvvokal och således  finns det ibland två parallella former, som i fallet _euro_:  ['jʉːrɔ]/['juːrɔ] och ['ɛwrɔ]/['ɛvrɔ] (eftersom dessa ord som sagt  saknar standardiserat uttal varierar flera fonem från talare till  talare). En tredje metod är den som historiskt applicerats i _euros_ "moderord" _europa_ - att ignorera den ena av de två vokalerna: [ɛ'ruːpa].

Detta tillstånd av avsaknad av diftonger är dock väldigt ovanligt och  anmärkningsvärt ur både ett historiskt och internationellt perspektiv.  De allra flesta språk i världen har betydligt lättare för diftonger än  svenskan och dessutom har nog de flesta varianter av de språk som talats  i Sverige historiskt innehållit diftonger. Dagens situation är unik.

Angående kort /e/ och /ä/:

Den här utvecklingen benämns oftast som ett fenomen med ursprung i östra  Svealand, vilket ju är den talspråksform som ligger till grund för  standardsvenskan. Min observation är att en överväldigande majoritet av  alla talare som inte talar utpräglad dialekt inte skiljer på kort /e/  och /ä/, och denna talargrupp inkluderar således 95% av de människor  mellan 18 och 35 år jag träffar. Därmed givetvis inte sagt att det är  mer korrekt än något annat eller att det inte finns stora grupper som  inte uppvisar den här tendensen. Dock kan man konstatera att det  sammanslagna uttalet är vanligt och troligtvis kommer vara ännu  vanligare i framtiden.

Av ren nyfikenhet, uttalar ni verkligen _hetta _och _hätta_, _verk_ och _vär__k _samt _enda_ och _ända_ med distinktion mellan /e/ och /ä/?


----------



## Åvävvla

Tjahzi said:


> Av ren nyfikenhet, uttalar ni verkligen _hetta _och _hätta_, _verk_ och _vär__k _samt _enda_ och _ända_ med distinktion mellan /e/ och /ä/?



Definitivt ja på hetta/hätta och enda/ända, men jag är osäker på hur det förhåller sig med uttalen av verk/värk. Det måste väl betyda att jag talar en halvt utpräglad dialekt iallafall. 
Jag har inte tänkt på hur andra med min bakgrund (ej östra Svealand kan tilläggas) uttalar kort e/ä, men jag skall verkligen försöka att lyssna lite extra noga framöver.


----------



## JohanIII

Lika för mig som för Åvävvla (dock är jag från allra sydligaste Dalarna).
Om jag testar "i själva värket" blir det tydligt, men det beror nog på att man vill göra det tydligt att det inte är den rätta versionen.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Även jag skiljer mellan /e/ och /ä/, är uppvuxen på västkusten, men har finska som förstaspråk och jag tror att skillnaden mellan /e/ och /ä/ är tydligare i finskan (har ett kort /ä/ i mitt efternamn och blir lite irriterad varje gång jag hör det uttalas med ett /e/ istället). Antar även att finskan påverkar mitt uttal av diftonger, t ex /au/ och /eu/.


----------



## Göte

Tjahzi said:


> Det faktum att standardsvenskan saknar diftonger illustreras tydligt när  en talare uttalar ett låneord innehållande en diftong. Talaren uttalar  då den ena vokalen som en halvvokal. Bakre vokaler blir till [w] och  främre blir till [j].



Om man får tro wikipedia så ser halvvokaler ut att användas i diftonger i flera olika språk, så enbart det borde ju inte vara en anledning att inte kalla det diftonger.


----------



## Tjahzi

JohanIII said:


> Lika för mig som för Åvävvla (dock är jag från allra sydligaste Dalarna).
> Om jag testar "i själva värket" blir det tydligt, men det beror nog på  att man vill göra det tydligt att det inte är den rätta  versionen.


Just framför /r/ så "sänks" /ä/ en aning (till [æ]) så just _värk_  är egentligen ett lite dåligt exempel (som i, många uttalar e/ä lika  där, men bland de som uttalar dem olika så finns det flera  förklaringar).


AutumnOwl said:


> Även jag skiljer  mellan /e/ och /ä/, är uppvuxen på västkusten, men har finska som  förstaspråk och jag tror att skillnaden mellan /e/ och /ä/ är tydligare i  finskan (har ett kort /ä/ i mitt efternamn och blir lite irriterad  varje gång jag hör det uttalas med ett /e/ istället). Antar även att  finskan påverkar mitt uttal av diftonger, t ex /au/ och /eu/.


Det  här är väldigt intressant. Finskan skiljer mycket riktigt mellan kort /e/ och kort /ä/ och har ju dessutom diftonger så det måste verkligen vara lite  konstigt att helt plötsligt "stänga av" den "kunskapen/förmågan" när man byter språk  (vilket man ju dock såklart inte alls måste).

Vilket uttal av _euro_ föredrar du? 'Jurå', 'evrå' eller det "riktiga", med diftong?


Göte said:


> Om man får tro wikipedia så ser halvvokaler ut att användas i diftonger i flera olika språk, så enbart det borde ju inte vara en anledning att inte kalla det diftonger.


Gränsen mellan vokal och halvvokal är, som namnet antyder, ganska flytande. Egentligen består dock problemet i att de så kallade fonetiska och fonologiska definitionerna inte riktigt går ihop. Baserat på hur de uttalas är [j] och [w] vokaler, de uttalas nämligen utan blockering av luftvägen. Dock förekommer de enbart i anslutning till andra vokaler, vilket har resulterat i denna kompromissdefinition - halvvokaler.

Baserat på detta är det rimligt att anta att de flesta (alla?) halvvokaler uppstått genom "avvokalisering" av diftonger. Om eller när gränsen överskridits kan ju dock variera från talare till talare.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Tjahzi said:


> Vilket uttal av _euro_ föredrar du? 'Jurå', 'evrå' eller det "riktiga", med diftong?


På svenska _"euro"_, med diftong, på engelska _"jurå"_, likaså augusti med diftong.


----------



## Tjahzi

Intressant. _Augusti_ är ju annars ett sånt exempel där de flesta bara ignorerar u:et. 

Har du diftonger i _jan*ua*ri, rad*io* _och _*au*tomatisk_också?


----------



## AutumnOwl

Tjahzi said:


> Har du diftonger i _jan*ua*ri, rad*io* _och _*au*tomatisk_också?


/ua/ och /io/ är inte diftonger i finskan, de finska diftongerna är (ai, ei, oi, ui, yi, äi, öi, au, eu, iu, ou, äy, öy, iy, ey, ie, uo, yö), flera av vokalkombinationerna/diftongerna förekommer inte i svenskan.


----------



## Tjahzi

Ahh, sant. Fast det gör också frågan ännu mer intressant. 

Eftersom du, i egenskap av att vara modersmålstalare av finska, "kan" uttala diftonger så är det ju naturligt att du uttalar de diftonger som förekommer i låneord i svenska "på finskt vis", men leder denna "förmåga att uttala diftonger" även till att det känns naturligt att uttala diftonger som inte förekommer i finskan (som /io/ och /ua/) när dessa förekommer i låneord i svenskan?

Nyfiken.


----------



## jackuppskararen

Jag är smålänning men bor sedan fem år tillbaka i Uppsala, så min dialekt är en blandning. Men vad gäller hämma/hemma, hätta/hetta så skiljer jag absolut på dem.

Om diftonger, kan man inte säga att skånskan åtminstone har riktiga sådana, "jag är från skåne" blir ju nåt i stil med "j a   a-e r   fr a-o n   sk a-o nä" ?


----------



## Tjahzi

jackuppskararen said:


> Jag är smålänning men bor sedan fem år tillbaka i Uppsala, så min dialekt är en blandning. Men vad gäller hämma/hemma, hätta/hetta så skiljer jag absolut på dem.


Intressant. Hur gammal är du?



jackuppskararen said:


> Om diftonger, kan man inte säga att skånskan åtminstone har riktiga sådana, "jag är från skåne" blir ju nåt i stil med "j a   a-e r   fr a-o n   sk a-o nä" ?





Tjahzi said:


> I det man brukar benämna "(den moderna) standardsvenskan" finns inga  diftonger. *Därmed  dock inte sagt att det inte finns dialekter, eller mer  eller mindre  avlägsna avvikelser från denna "norm", inom vilka  diftonger förekommer,  skånskan, som är full av diftonger, är det  tydligaste exemplet.*


----------



## jackuppskararen

Ah ursäkta, det missade jag! Jag är 23.


----------

